# Missing my Athena..



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure if this goes here.. It's been about 2 months since my horrible situation with Athena happened. Brief background, she was Boerboel. I got her at 3 months old and she started having aggressive tendencies, due to my then financial situation and new work schedule that completely changed I wasn't able to give her the proper training and made the heart wrenching decision, you guys may remember the thread for advice, to give her back to the breeder who would work with her and rehome her with someone more capable than I with more time and money to give to her because God knows I had all the love in the world for that puppy. Well the breeder suspiciously put her down for a broken elbow shortly after I sent her back. Yep you read that right. and after arguments and my own investigation, I gave up and just accepted my baby wasn't rehomed and was infact gone. I have been really good about it and not really upset recently then for whatever reason today it just got to me, hit me like a ton of bricks.. What if I overreacted, what if I could have handled her and I made a huge mistake in sending her back that ultimately got her PTS. I know I will never be able to redo anything but I am just sad today and need encouraging words.. I miss my puppy..


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

You had the best of intentions and unselfishly put her needs ahead of your own.. You did the right thing. The breeder did not! You could not have forseen the outcome and you have to stop beating yourself up over it. Maybe the next time you could take on a rescue as I'm sure saving a life would be a great comfort to you.

I completely understand how bad you must feel and nothing anyone says will change it. You have to decide that you only wanted the best and accept it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tazor is right. You thought long and hard about what would be best for Athena, and even though it broke your heart you did best by her. 

It takes a truly great person to be unselfish in the needs of their dog. I agree with Tazor that you need to accept that you did the correct thing, and the breeder simply didn't. I personally find your ability to make that decision very admirable. 
I'm sorry that you're feeling so down about it. But again I agree with Tazor... Maybe your next dog could be a rescue and you might feel a little better?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have definintely thought of rescuing! It makes me happy when I think about it. I am thinking rescuing from a Kill shelter. Not entirely sure yet as it will be in about a year or so before my situation changes and is stable enough for a second dog again.

And I know. I am really good about it, I have accepted it and know I was doing what's best. At least the majority of the time. I generally have no issues with telling people what happened or anything. For some strange reason it just hit me today, probably because I was going through pictures of her and Titan  never a good idea when it's so close.. *sigh* thank you guys  I appreciate the thoughts!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with TaZor...don't be so hard on yourself. 
Try to stay busy and do something nice for yourself today...you didn't do anything wrong. 

 - Kat


----------

